# Good day on the lake



## richg99 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good day on the lake. Caught 6, lost 2 and missed a half dozen more. All in 3 hours. All fish, except one tiny bass, were caught on a Rattletrap.

Got to Love Texas Lakes.


----------



## pbw (Nov 1, 2017)

You didn’t zero the tape measure out so they dont count. :LOL2: 

Looks like a good day Rich! What is what water temp down there?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 1, 2017)

Water temps were in the 70's on that lake (Fayette County Lake).

Ha Ha...as far as the ruler, I just screwed a big plastic ruler to the front of the boat. This way, I can just drop a fish nearby and shoot the picture. Trying to convince a feisty bass, speckled trout, or redfish to hold still for a picture isn't in my repertoire. 

I figure anyone who actually cares how long a fish is, can subtract 13 inches from 28 inches.


----------



## pbw (Nov 4, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Water temps were in the 70's on that lake (Fayette County Lake).
> 
> Ha Ha...as far as the ruler, I just screwed a big plastic ruler to the front of the boat. This way, I can just drop a fish nearby and shoot the picture. Trying to convince a feisty bass, speckled trout, or redfish to hold still for a picture isn't in my repertoire.




Try getting my kids to stand still for a photo is worse than a fish.. :mrgreen:


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 5, 2017)

=D> Good day! =D>


----------

